# Revenge: Rhobar's myth | UDK Indie Game



## KAEPS133 (31. Dezember 2013)

*Revenge: Rhobar's myth | Now on Steam!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hallo, ich möchte euch hier mein UDK Projekt: Rhobar's myth vorstellen.
Projekt: Rhobar's myth ist ein kleines Indie-Game auf Basis der aktuellsten Version der Unreal Engine 3. In 2 Spielmodi ist es möglich ein großes Schloss inklusive Ländereien zu erkunden. Dort erwarten euch eine Vielzahl von Rätseln, versteckter Objekte, Geheimräume und sonstige Aktivitäten.

*Jetzt auf Greenlight voten!*





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YiaikyJVjao

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Fmf-jh88S3M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



*alte Trailer:*
Freeroam Gameplay Trailer 
Trailer #1

*Spielbeschreibung:*
Begib dich auf eine mysteriöse Reise voller Spaß und magischer Ereignisse. Entdecke die vielen Geheimnisse der offenen Spielwelt, messe dich in Rennen gegen die Zeit und verändere die Spielwelt um dich herum mit 4 machtvollen Zaubern. Im Story-Modus lernst du die Einsatzmöglichkeiten der Zaubersprüche und lüftest den Mythos um den Mächtigsten aller Zauberer – Rhobar.


2 Spielmodi – Freies erkunden & Story
Erlebe eine spannende Story und spiele zahlreiche Mini-Games und Zusatzaufgaben
Frei begehbare Spielwelt ohne Ladepausen
Exklusiv für PC
Moderne Grafik mit hochauflösenden Texturen
Made in Germany

*Infos zur Entwicklung:*

Das gesamte Spiel wird von einer einzigen Person entwickelt - von mir
Neben dem Alphafunding gibt es keinerlei Kickstarter oder Indiegogo Kampagnen
Die gesamte bisherige Entwicklung wurde von mir Privat finanziert, das Budget liegt dabei unter 500$

*Screenshots:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Links:*
Homepage
Facebook

*Shops:*
Desura
IndieGameStand
ClickBitz
Crystal-Games

*Preise:*
Alpha: 3,49€
Beta: 5,25€
Final: 6,99€

*Sinn und Zweck des Threads:*
Das Spiel ist noch mitten in der Entwicklung und entwickelt sich täglich weiter. In diesem Thread geht es mir dabei vorrangig um Feedback, Anregungen und Ideen von anderen Gamern oder möglicherweise gar anderen Indie Entwicklern. Dabei möchte ich so gut es geht das Feedback mit in die weitere Entwicklung einbeziehen um mein erstes Spiel so gut wie möglich fertigstellen zu können.


----------



## flowangler (1. Januar 2014)

Hab grad das Video geschaut, was mir als erstes auffiel war die Auflistung von "Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen" Videos am Rand. Gibt´s hier keine rechtlichen Bedenken wegen deines Titels? Eventuell könnte hier was geschützt sein.

Aussenbereiche sehen gut aus, im Schloss/Burg ein bischen kahl.

Die Nintendo-Sternchen zum Einsammeln find ich lächerlich, hier würde ne andere Optik viel besser reinpassen.

Das Rumlaufen mit dem ausgestreckten Zauberstab? find ich auch nicht so toll.
Oder kann man ihn auch wegstecken und mit leeren Händen laufen?


----------



## Kaisan (2. Januar 2014)

Muss mich meinem Vorredner in einigen Punkten anschließen: Statt den "Nintendo-Sternchen" würde ich ein anderes Modell implementieren, sie passen irgendwie nicht wirklich ins Bild. Bezüglich des Zauberstabs: Es sollte eine Option geben, ihn wegzustecken, oder er sollte direkt nicht sichtbar sein - das irritiert irgendwie.

Ansonsten sah das Gameplay-Video ganz ordentlich aus, die Optik passte in den Außenbereichen, doch sollten Innenbereiche noch ein wenig aufgemöbelt werden. Das Gameplay ansich könnte interessant werden, auch wenn ich mir dazu konkretere Details als Käufer wünschen würde - gibt es Rätsel? Oder ist das Spiel rein aufs Erkunden der Umgebung ausgelegt? Welche Minispiele gibt es abseits des "Rennen gegen die Zeit"? Und ist der Freeroam-Modus das zentrale Spielelement, oder liegt das Augenmerk vor allem auf den Story-Modus?

Ansonsten bin ich durchaus interessiert an dem Projekt und werde es mal weiterhin im Auge behalten - das könnte was werden. Wünsche Dir viel Erfolg mit dem Projekt! 

PS: Eine Frage plagt mich dann doch noch: Irgendwie kommt mir die Hintergrundmusik aus dem Gameplay-Video zu Revenge of the Fallen bekannt vor - habe ich die nicht schon irgendwo mal gehört? Oder zumindest einen ähnlichen Track? Ist das Musikstück von Dir komponiert oder hast Du es aus irgendeinem anderen Spiel/Film entnommen?


----------



## KAEPS133 (2. Januar 2014)

Danke für das Feedback!

Bezüglich der Sterne fande ich diese eigentlich immer recht Passend. Was würdet ihr denn für ein Objekt wünschen?
Auch zu dem Zauberstab habe ich mir in dieser Richtung nie Gedanken gemacht. In Shootern wackelt die Waffe auch immer vor einem rum. Aber ich kann ja mal schauen wie ich das umsetzen könnte.

Die Umgebung ist natürlich noch etwas leer, dafür ist es aber auch nur eine Alpha. Ich arbeite grade an einer Version die weitere Bereiche ausfüllt. Das geschient nach und nach da das doch sehr viel Arbeit bedeutet. So bin ich im Moment am prüfen wie ich dort NPCs einfügen kann. Aber dazu dann später mal mehr.

Story und Freeroam sind in etwa gleich gewichtet. Wer das eine nicht mag wird auch mit dem anderen Rest seinen Spaß haben. Der Freeroam ist in dieser Hinsicht auch wieder ein zweischneidiges Schwert. Für 'Spieler die gerne gerne nur Erkunden wird die Spielwelt genügend Platz dafür bieten, auf der Anderen Seite kommt man ohne Rätsel nicht sehr weit. Neben den Rennen gibt es unter anderem die Sterne, die ein simples Sammeln von Objekten darstellt. Dann gibt es noch die Schatzsuche bei der die Hilfe von einfachen Kombinationen von Zaubern und Sprüngen benötigt wird. Dann wird es wiederum verschlossene Bereiche geben die durch viele versteckte/kombinierte Zauber und viel Geschick erreicht werden können. Sowie werden Schriftstücke versteckt die die Hintergrundgeschichte des Schlosses aufklären sollen.

Desweiteren wird es viele Stellen geben wo man mit Hilfe der Zauber die Spielwelt verändern kann.

Die Musik ist von einem Künstler der seine Musik zur freien Verfügung stellt und ich diese für das Projekt verwenden durfte.
Da ich das ganze Projekt bis jetzt aus eigener Tasche finanziert habe, war das für den Augenblick die beste Möglichkeit. Sollte das Projekt erfolgreich genug sein, wird es einen eigenen Soundtrack geben!


----------



## golani79 (2. Januar 2014)

Wieviele Leute seid ihr und wie groß ist die Welt?
Hab ein wenig Bedenken, dass diese auch interessant gefüllt werden kann.

Des Weiteren ist mir ein Fehler im Menü aufgefallen --> E - A*k*tivate

Die Sterne bzw. die Startpunkte für das Rennen (erinnern mich ein wenig an Portal), sowie die Overlays (2nd Floor) finde ich auch ein wenig  unpassend für die Spielwelt.
Würde hier Anschlagtafeln, Pergamente etc. verwenden.

Weiß nicht, inwieweit man die Gebäude von weiter weg zu sehen bekommt im Spiel, aber das Texturetiling sticht teilweise doch ziemlich arg ins Auge. 
Innenräume finde ich persönlich auch noch ziemlich steril und die Anordnung der Objekte wirkt ein wenig unnatürlich (z.B.: Teppich 1 habe ich 10° CW rotiert, jetzt rotiere ich Teppich 2 10° CCW) 

Ich weiß, es ist viel Arbeit und es ist noch ein früher Status - dennoch sehe ich darin momentan noch nicht mehr, als ein "nettes" UDK Projekt.

Kannst du ein wenig mehr zum Storymodus erzählen? Wie soll der aussehen, was gibts schon zu berichten darüber?


----------



## KAEPS133 (2. Januar 2014)

Ich arbeite komplett alleine an dem Projekt. Dementsprechend ist die Spielwelt nicht in der Größe eines Skyrim oder ähnlichem.
Die ist nicht zu groß und nicht zu klein. Ich habe für jede Stelle genaue Pläne wie und was da hinkommen soll.

Das ist jetzt die pure Spielwelt (ohne Licht, deshalb so dunkel)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe mich auch grade spontan dazu entschieden einen Livestream zu machen, wie ich das Terrain bearbeite:
http://www.twitch.tv/polygonart


----------



## flowangler (3. Januar 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Würde hier Anschlagtafeln, Pergamente etc. verwenden.


 
Genau, etwas was zum Setting passt.
Schriftrollen, Glaskugeln, was magisches halt.
Hmmm, was würde Harry Potter dazu sagen ^^


----------



## KAEPS133 (3. Januar 2014)

Ich werde mir was überlegen was ich da ändern kann/werde. Ob es im kommenden Update schon geändert wird, kann ich nicht versprechen.

Hier noch eine kleine Ankündigung, gleich um 17 Uhr geht es auf Twitch weiter mit dem live bearbeiten von einem Terrain.


----------



## golani79 (3. Januar 2014)

KAEPS133 schrieb:


> Ich arbeite komplett alleine an dem Projekt. Dementsprechend ist die Spielwelt nicht in der Größe eines Skyrim oder ähnlichem.
> Die ist nicht zu groß und nicht zu klein. Ich habe für jede Stelle genaue Pläne wie und was da hinkommen soll.


 
Wieso habe ich den Eindruck, als würde dich Kritik, die nicht ganz so positiv ist, nicht wirklich interessieren?

Anstatt ein wenig näher auf Bedenken / Kritik / Fragen einzugehen wird man mit einem Satz abgespeist, dass eh alles bis ins Detail geplant sei und der auch noch so klingt, als hätte man eh überhaupt keine Bedenken diesbezüglich.

Aber was solls - ich werd meine Zeit nicht mehr länger damit verschwenden ...


----------



## KAEPS133 (3. Januar 2014)

So waren die Antworten nicht von mir nicht gemeint. Ich kann mit jeder Kritik bestens umgehen und nehme auch jede Kritik auf.
Ich habe eine ToDo-Liste mit meinen eigenen Vorstellungen und wünschen die ich abarbeite und eine mit der Kritik anderer.

Ich kann dort nicht auf alles genau eingehen oder gar Umsätzen. Ich habe jetzt nicht damit gerechnet das du die Ausrichtung eines Teppiches hier groß und breit diskutieren möchtest. Aus diesem Grund habe ich Kritik aufgenommen und werde das ganze zu einem gegebenen Zeitpunkt bearbeiten. Ich sah in deinen Kritikpunkten nicht als besonders negativ und auch keinen Grund zur großen Erläuterung.

Was möchtest du bezüglich Texturtiling und Teppichausrichtung hören? Ich werde so gut es geht darauf antworten.
Zum Storymodus kann ich noch nicht so viel sagen und möchte dies auch recht ungern zu diesem Zeitpunkt.


----------



## flowangler (4. Januar 2014)

flowangler schrieb:


> Hab grad das Video geschaut, was mir als erstes auffiel war die Auflistung von "Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen" Videos am Rand. Gibt´s hier keine rechtlichen Bedenken wegen deines Titels? Eventuell könnte hier was geschützt sein.


 
Mich würde noch interessieren, was du hiervon hälst.
Oder vielleicht hat jemand anderer Infos dazu.
Selbst hier auf der Page wird ganz unten bei ähnliche Themen fünf mal auf Transformers verwiesen.


----------



## KAEPS133 (4. Januar 2014)

Ich ziehe da durchaus noch eine leichte Namensänderung in betracht.

Ich habe mehrfach versucht Paramount Pictures zu Kontaktieren und nie eine Antwort bekommen. Ist denen wohl nicht so wichtig oder die nehmen mich nicht ernst. Aktuell werde ich also noch nichts ändern da ich bei der Namensgebung nicht an Transformers dachte, ich den Film/Titel nicht einmal kannte und eine Verwechslungsgefahr ist auch direkt beim Logo und Inhalt zu erkennen.

Aber ja es ist mir durchaus bekannt und es wird unter Umständen demnächst eine leichte Namensänderung geben.


----------



## Worrel (4. Januar 2014)

KAEPS133 schrieb:


> Ich ziehe da durchaus noch eine leichte Namensänderung in betracht.
> 
> Ich habe mehrfach versucht Paramount Pictures zu Kontaktieren und nie eine Antwort bekommen. Ist denen wohl nicht so wichtig oder die nehmen mich nicht ernst. Aktuell werde ich also noch nichts ändern ...


Gerade beim Namen würde ich doch solange rumnerven, bis ich eine definitive Antwort bekomme.

Waws nützt es dir, wenn du es dir jetzt sparst, entsprechende EMails zu schreiben etc, wenn du dann in einem halben Jahr eine Unterlassungserklärung oder ähnliches bekommst und schlimmstenfalls die Webseite kündigen und mod db Einträge löschen mußt und dadurch den Anhängern deiner Mod nirgendwo schreiben kannst, daß die jetzt unter dem Namen X zu finden ist?


----------



## KAEPS133 (4. Januar 2014)

Ich habe es ja definitiv mehrfach versucht, auch mehrfach in die E-Mail geschrieben das keine Antwort für mich bedeutet, ich kann den Namen verwenden.

Die Homepage können die mir nicht kündigen da diese Revenge of the Fallen ist. Also damit nichts zutun hat und den Profilnamen auf Desura/IndieDB/ModDB kann ich mit einem kurzen klick in den Optionen ändern.


----------



## Worrel (4. Januar 2014)

KAEPS133 schrieb:


> Ich habe es ja definitiv mehrfach versucht, auch mehrfach in die E-Mail geschrieben das keine Antwort für mich bedeutet, ich kann den Namen verwenden.


 Das hat allerdings keinerlei Aussagekraft, da du nicht nachweisen kannst, daß diese EMail überhaupt gelesen wurde.

Rein rechtlich stehst du momentan genauso da, als ob du nie versucht hättest, Kontakt aufzunehmen.


----------



## KAEPS133 (4. Januar 2014)

Ja das ist mir bewusst. Aus dem Grund ziehe ich auch eine Namensänderung in betracht. Das bedarf aber noch einer kleinen Vorbereitung und wird sobald es passt durchgezogen.

Da wird Revenge of the Fallen als 'Untertitel' behalten mit einem neuen Haupttitel. Zumindest stelle ich mir das momentan so vor.


----------



## Mothman (4. Januar 2014)

Gibt es auch Gegner oder NPCs in dem Spiel? Sieht für ein Solo-Projekt ja nett aus, aber reichlich "leer". Damit meine ich sowohl Vegetation, als auch Umgebungsobjekte und NPCs/Feinde. 
Wo ein Solo-Projekt aber erfahrungsgemäß erst richtig schwierig wird, ist wenn man anfängt auch animierte Charakter-Modelle zu integrieren. Hast du schon Charakter-Modelle? Vielleicht hab ich es auch nur im Video übersehen?
Also einfach nur in 3D rumlaufen und Sterne sammeln...das wäre mir persönlich ein wenig langweilig. Vor allem wenn man Waffen und Magie hat.


----------



## KAEPS133 (4. Januar 2014)

Es ist ja auch noch eine Alpha, die Spielwelt wird nach und nach gefüllt. Ich gehe da immer die einzelnen Bereiche durch und versuche die aktuell grob zu füllen und diese dann später mit weiteren Details zu füllen.

Aktuell gibt es keine NPCs aber daran werde ich so bald es geht dran arbeiten. Gegner wird es aber nicht geben. Darauf ist das Spiel auch nicht ausgerichtet und die Magie ist auch nicht als Waffe angedacht. Die Magie ist einzig und allein dafür gedacht, bei Rätzeln zu helfen, die Spielwelt zu verändern aber nicht um Gegner anzugreifen. Grundsätzlich gibt es aber mehr als 'rumlaufen und Sterne sammeln'.

Ich zitiere mich mal Selbst von etwas weiter oben.


> Neben den Rennen gibt es unter anderem die Sterne, die ein simples Sammeln von Objekten darstellt. Dann gibt es noch die Schatzsuche bei der die Hilfe von einfachen Kombinationen von Zaubern und Sprüngen benötigt wird. Dann wird es wiederum verschlossene Bereiche geben die durch viele versteckte/kombinierte Zauber und viel Geschick erreicht werden können. Sowie werden Schriftstücke versteckt die die Hintergrundgeschichte des Schlosses aufklären sollen.


----------



## KAEPS133 (7. Januar 2014)

Kleines Update:

Die Sterne sind entfernt und durch Schilde aus Stein ersetzt worden. Das Speichersystem des Storymodes habe ich erweitert und es wird jetzt die Anzahl der gesammelten Schilde gespeichert (F5 oder automatisch beim wechsel zurück zum Hauptmenu). Das Hautmenü wurde um eine Reset Button erweitert, dieser ermöglicht das zurücksetzen des Freeroam Modus.

NPCs funktionieren und sind in den Editor importiert. In den nächsten Updates werden aber vorerst nur wenige NPCs als Beispiel vorhanden sein. Bis die NPCs richtig integriert werden dauert es aber noch etwas da die Spielwelt erst fertig gestellt werden 'muss' und das füllen der Spielwelt mit NPCs auch einfach viel arbeit ist.


Zusammengefasst: Steren sind durch Steinschilde ersetzt, Speichersystem ist eingebaut, NPCs kommen!


----------



## KAEPS133 (22. Januar 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Projekt ist umbenannt in Revenge: Rhobar's myth! Desweiteren ist letzte woche ein großes Update erschienen in dem erste NPC's als Platzhalter unterwegs sind, ein Speichersystem würde eingefügt und die Karte mit weiteren Details gefüllt. Aktuell arbeite ich an einem weiteren Update für nächste Woche. In diesem wird das Speichersystem verbessert, ein weitere Gebiet wird 'ausgebaut' und es wird einige Bugfixes geben.

Zur Story kann ich bald etwas mehr sagen.


----------



## golani79 (22. Januar 2014)

KAEPS133 schrieb:


> Das Projekt ist umbenannt in Revenge: Rhobar's myth!


 
Gothic anyone?


----------



## KAEPS133 (2. Februar 2014)

Ich verschenke hier an den schnellsten einen kostenlosen Desura Key für mein Spiel!

LD503-1DL?I-ULK5Q-9TAXO-ZQ0N6

Ersetzt das ? durch eine Zahl von 0-9 und aktiviert den Key auf Desura.

Viel Spaß damit, das nächste Update ist schon hochgeladen und wartet nur auf die Freigabe durch einen Desura Mitarbeiter.


----------



## KAEPS133 (6. Februar 2014)

Eine neue Version ist auf Desura online!

>>> Changelog v10718 [28.01.2014]

|--- new Features ---|

+ new experimental LoD-system
+ added particle distance LoD

|--- Bugfixes ---|

- fixed save system
- fixed window collision
- fixed indoor streaming bug

|--- additional changes ---|

- reworked terrain & and building props
- reworked view distance
- reworked indoor streaming

Desweiteren gibt es noch ein Gameplay Review der letzten Version:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYCvHSOFsDI


----------



## KAEPS133 (23. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

es ist wieder Zeit für ein kleines Update. Heute werde ich ein wenig über das nächste Update verraten. Auch werde ich ein paar Worte über die Story verlieren und auch noch das ein oder andere  erwähnen möglicherweise umgesetzt wird.

*Die nächste Version:*
Vorab: die kommende Version wird noch 2-3 Wochen auf sich warten lassen.
Hauptaugenmerk dieses Updates ist es die Vegetation und den Detailgrad der Spielwelt zu verbessern. So wurden einige Gebiete erweitert, stark verändert oder mit endlich mit mehr Details gefüllt. Zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt sind 4 von 6 Gebäuden mehr oder weniger detailliert, die anderen beiden noch leer. Ich möchte versuchen auch noch ein weiteres Gebäude mit Details zu versehen, ob ich es aber schaffen werde kann ich noch nicht versprechen. Hier mal eine kurze Auflistung der wichtigsten Änderungen.

- Die Vegetation wird vom *Wind* beeinflusst (Blätter bewegen sich)
- neues, *dichtes Gras* ist nun auf dem Boden zu finden
- viele der 'gemalten' Wege wurden durch optisch *schönere Wege und Pfade* ersetzt (Dank dem neu eingeführten Road-Tool)
- neue Effekte für die Zauber
- Das Hauptmenü wurde überarbeitet und auf die Story vorbereitet
- Das Ingame Intro des Freeroam Modus wurde entfernt, ein *schnellerer Spieleinstieg* ist nun möglich
- Das FPS-Limit ist auf *120 FPS* aufgehoben, die auch in weiten Bereichen der Map erreicht werden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die übernächste Version:*
- weitere Details in die Spielwelt einfügen
- mehr Aktivitäten in den Freeroam Modus einbauen
- mehr/besseren Sound integrieren und eine lebendigere Spielwelt erzeugen
- Vorbereitung auf die Story




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die Story:*
Über die eigentliche Story möchte ich noch nicht viel verraten sondern viel mehr wie das ganze aufgeteilt wird. Die Story ist in *4 Kapitel* unterteilt, die nach und nach in das Spiel gepatcht werden. Das erste Kapitel wird dabei eine sehr Umfangreiche Einführung in die Spielwelt und die Spielmechanik der Story sein. So werden dort die Zaubersprüche nach und nach mit Hilfe eines keinen *Minigames* und einer anschließendes '*Prüfung*' erlernt und freigeschaltet. 

Die Prüfungen werden in extra Arealen durchgeführt die linearer gestaltet sind und finden nicht in der offenen Spielwelt statt. Dort wird es auch versteckte Räume und Bonusgegenstände geben.
Während einer Prüfung läuft eine *Highscore* rückwärts die durch das aufsammeln von  Bonusgegenständen verbessert werden können. Am ende der Prüfung wird die Highscore gespeichert und dauerhaft im Hauptmenü angezeigt. Eine Prüfung lässt sich dann jederzeit aus dem Hauptmenü erneut Spielen um die Highscore zu verbessern. Das bietet auch viele Vorteile und neue Möglichkeiten da man zu diesem Zeitpunkt möglicherweise schon weitere Zauber erlernt hat die einem weiterhelfen oder andere Möglichkeiten eröffnen.
Wie oben erwähnt schalten die Prüfungen die Zauber frei. Sobald Kapitel 1 verfügbar ist startet man im Freeroam-Modus ohne die Möglichkeit zu Zaubern, diese müssen erst in Kapitel 1 erlernt werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Sonstiges:*
Geplant ist Story und Freeroam zu verknüpfen. So soll es möglich sein in der Story Gegenstände einzusammeln die im Freeroam Modus nützlich sein können oder gar das lösen eines Rätsels erst ermöglichen. Ich welcher Form genau dies geschieht und in welchem Umfang kann ich aktuell noch nicht sagen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Daten und Fakten:*
Hier folgen noch ein paar Daten und Fakten für die, die mehr über die Technik wissen möchten.

- Der Freeroam-Modus besteht aktuell aus 1 Map und 29 gestreamten Level
- Die Rohdaten des Spiels sind ganze 22GB groß
- Der Gamemode besteht aus 37 UnrealScript Dateien
- Das Rendern des Lichtes in der Einstellung 'Preview' dauert knapp 3 Stunden
- Die aktuelle lokale Alpha Version besteht aus rund 500 Dateien und ist 1,62 GB groß
- Fast alle Texturen im Spiel sind in einer Auflösung von 1024x1024 Pixel vorhanden
- Jedes Terrain ist von Hand gestaltet ohne die Nutzung irgendwelcher Tools
- Jeder Baum wird nach dem Zeichnen mit einem Painttool im Anschluss von Hand perfekt ausgerichtet
- Dem UDK habe ich einige Zusatzfunktionen verpasst wie unter anderem das neuen Roadtool oder automatische Kollisionsgenerierung für Bäume

Ich hoffe euch gefallen einige der Ankündigungen und ich bin sehr gespannt auf euer Feedback.


----------



## KAEPS133 (21. März 2014)

So das nächste Update ist endlich 'fertig' und wird jetzt am Wochenende noch ausführlich getestet und wird dann am *27.03.2014* veröffentlicht.
Dieses Wochenende ist das Spiel auf Desura um 75% reduziert. Bereitet euch auf das nächste vor 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für nur 1,75€ jetzt auf Desura kaufen!


----------



## KAEPS133 (28. März 2014)

Der Startpost ist endlich überarbeitet und die neue Version ist seit gestern Abend auf Desura und IndieGameStand online.
Vorhin habe ich damit begonnen an der nächsten Version zu arbeiten. Da werde ich bald eine Übersicht bereitstellen was sich da ändern wird.


----------



## lootnils (30. März 2014)

Sehr sehr schönes Projekt, das Setting gefällt mir, ich denke nur du müsstest sehen das du etwas mehr Leben in die Welt bekommst, eventuell mehr NPCs, so das es nicht so verlassen ausschaut.


----------



## KAEPS133 (30. März 2014)

Ja das kommt mit dem kommenden Update. Das hab ich für die aktuelle Version nicht mehr geschafft. Die NPCs liegen alle schon in den Dateien, sind nur noch nicht in der Map.


----------



## RedDragon20 (30. März 2014)

Sieht schick aus und ist auch ein interessantes Projekt. Hätte ich die Ahnung und die Zeit, ich würde dich unterstützen. ^^


----------



## golani79 (31. März 2014)

Muss ehrlich sagen, dass es nicht viel mehr hergibt als ein Mod, den es gratis gibt.
Wieso man dafür zahlen sollte, entzieht sich mir ...


----------



## KAEPS133 (31. März 2014)

@RedDragon20: Danke. Ich hab leider anfangs aus Unwissenheit das ganze so verstrickt das arbeiten mit mehreren Personen an dem Projekt ziemlich schwer sein würde ^^

@golani79: Was würde deiner Meinung denn fehlen um es nicht als 'Mod' wirken zu lassen?


----------



## KAEPS133 (6. Mai 2014)

Das nächste kleine Update:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die nächste Version des Spiels kommt mit einer neuen 64 Bit Version und die Möglichkeit DX11 zu aktivieren. DirectX11 ist in diesem falle 'nur' für bessere Performance zuständig.

Das Spiel gibt es jetzt auch für eine Woche im Ajay's Bundle auf Groupees.

Für 1$ bekommt ihr:
-500 Years Act 1
-Enola
-Data Hacker: Initiation

Für 3$ oder mehr bekommt ihr:
-alles vorherige
-The Cat Lady 
-Data Hacker: Corruption
-Revenge: Rhobar's myth


----------



## KAEPS133 (10. Mai 2014)

So eine kleine, feiner aber besonders tolle Nachricht 
Ich bin gestern mit der Spielwelt 'fertig' geworden. Hier und da fehlen noch ein paar Details, aber das sind mehr Lücken die durch die Story geschlossen werden.
Aus diesem Grund suche ich jetzt auch noch bis zu 5 Tester die aktiv im geschlossenen Test helfen Bugs, Grafikfehler, Glitches und sonstiges verstärkt zu testen. Leider musste ich diesbezüglich in letzter Zeit feststellen das einige Leute dabei versuchen einfach kostenlos ein Spiel abzustauben und nie Feedback geben, solche Leute fliegen natürlich direkt raus - ich möchte aber so jemanden am besten erst gar nicht dabei haben.

Besonders da es euch nicht viel Bringt eine der Versionen ab zugreifen, die haben keine Möglichkeit zum Patchen und sind mitten aus der Entwicklung heraus entstanden und haben oft mehr/andere Fehler als eine normale Version. Wer also ernsthaft lust darauf hat das Spiel zu Formen und mit mir an einer gut spielbaren Version zu arbeiten darf sich gerne bei mir melden!


----------



## KAEPS133 (25. Mai 2014)

Es gibt bisschen was neues.

NPC Preview:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PBC7j2LWM4I

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Ich denke das nächste Update ist so in ~2 Wochen fertig. Ich schätze so die Spielzeit aktuell zwischen 2-4 stunden nur für den Freeroam Modus. Ich selber benötige so ~70-80 Min zum durchspielen, kenne aber natürlich alle Positionen und Scripts. Ich denke 2-4 Stunden sind realistisch, kann je nach Spielweise aber auch deutlich mehr werden.

Wenn das Spiel fertig ist hoffe ich das Story und Freeroam zusammen in etwa eine Spielzeit von ~8-10 Stunden bieten werden.


----------



## KAEPS133 (16. Juni 2014)

*Revenge: Rhobar's myth ist seit gestern Abend auf Steam Greenlight.*

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr Voten und es weiter teilen würdet. Vorhin ist auf Desura die neuste Alpha Version 11762 online gegangen,alle Infos zur neuen Version findet ihr hier: *klick*

*Jetzt auf Greenlight voten!*


----------



## Rabowke (16. Juni 2014)

Schöne NPC Sammlung, hast du die NPCs alle selbst erstellt oder sind das fertige Modelle? Ich wollte mich mal in Unity 3D einlesen aber mir fehlt einfach die Zeit dafür ...


----------



## KAEPS133 (16. Juni 2014)

Die NPC Models musst ich kaufen, da mir dafür einfach das Talent fehlt. Meine NPC's gingen maximal als Mutanten durch 
Ich habe aber alle NPCs noch mal an manchen stellen für mich etwas angepasst.

Jetzt arbeite ich noch ein einem neuen Spell System das das ganze etwas dynamischer wird. Wenn es gut läuft gibt es morgen ein kurzes Tech-Video.


----------



## chbdiablo (16. Juni 2014)

Finde ich super, wie viel Zeit und Energie da investierst. Hab auf jeden fall mal bei Greenlight gevotet. Irgendwie muss ich an sowas wie Shadowgate denken, wenn ich mir dein Spiel ansehe.


----------



## KAEPS133 (16. Juni 2014)

Danke für die Blumen 

Nach dem grandiosen Länderspiel die nächste super Nachricht. Das Überarbeite Spell-System funktioniert schon besser als erwartet. Technisch läuft es perfekt, optisch muss es aber noch angepasst werde, die Geschwindigkeit der Zauber perfektioniert werden sowie neue anzeigen für das HuD erstellt werden.

Im groben und ganze lässt es sich so beschreiben: Man 'schießt' jetzt Projektile in dem Fall farbige Partikelkugeln, die dann beim treffen einer bestimmten Schaltfläche einen Trigger auslösen. Somit ist das recht doofe 'steh auf einem Punkt und löse einen trigger aus' endlich Geschichte und ich hab die Möglichkeit die Trigger an Decken/Wänden und etc anzubringen. Sehr ähnlich wie in den ersten 3 Harry Potter PC Spielen.


----------



## chbdiablo (16. Juni 2014)

Blöd, dass ich das Thema erst jetzt gefunden habe, für 1,75€ hätt ich wohl einfach mal zugeschlagen. Werde es aber mal weiterhin verfolgen. Mir gefällts vom ersten Eindruck her irgendwie.


----------



## KAEPS133 (17. Juni 2014)

Hier ist auch wie versprochen das TechVideo (stimmt so schon nicht mehr ganz)




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LV4o3GeL8WQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




Den Ausgewählten Zauberspruch erkennt man jetzt an der Farbe des Zauberstabs, also keine Textanzeige mehr was ausgewählt ist.
Ich denke das System ist bedeutend besser als das alte.


----------



## chbdiablo (17. Juni 2014)

Eine Animation, wenn auch nur was kleines vom Zauberstab würde das nochmal ordentlich aufwerten.
Und das Sprachsample beim springen ist immer das gleiche, wenn da 3-4 verschiedene wären, von denen dann eben eins zufällig bei jedem Sprung ausgewählt wird, würde das auch nochmal deutlich verbessern.


----------



## Mothman (17. Juni 2014)

Die Wandtexturen sind aber komisch. 



Spoiler



Kleiner Scherz auf den Feierabend.


----------



## KAEPS133 (17. Juni 2014)

Animationen will ich noch hinzufügen, das dauert aber noch bisschen. Es gehen jetzt vorerst paar andere Sachen noch vor. Problem mit den Sounds ist, ich hab keine anderen und mit einem normalen Headset kann man sowas leider nicht aufnehmen. Wenn ich noch mal paar Sound Files finde, werden natürlich weitere hinzugefügt.

Ich arbeite jetzt noch etwas an der Flugkurve und Geschwindigkeit der Zaubersprüche, baue noch ein paar meshes und dann möchte ich mich erst mal voll auf die Story werfen  Aber die Texturen in dem Video finde ich persönlich sehr ansprechend und angemessen für das Setting


----------



## KAEPS133 (21. Juni 2014)

So Zeit für ein kleines Fazit nach den ersten 6 Tagen Steam Greenlight.


Es sieht soweit sehr gut aus, laut einem Diagramm bin ich auf dem weg in die Top 15 auf Greenlight und habe schon einen ganzen Stapel an Stimmen sammeln können. Der Summersale ist aber nicht sehr gut für mein Spiel. Nach dem start des Sales haben sich die Klicks von einen auf dem anderen Tag auf nur noch 1/4 der Stimmen reduziert. Dafür sind momentan wohl nur noch Leute auf Greenlight unterwegs, die das ganze sehr ernst nehmen - es gibt fast keine Nein-Stimme mehr. Aber allgemein ist das Feedback sehr gut, bis auf ein paar Leute die einfach gar nicht verstehen wollen was Sache ist 


Was extrem negativ auffällt, sind die ekelhaften Spam E-Mails die ich seit dem einstellen auf Greenlight bekomme. Mit Translate übersetzte Fake Rechnungen für irgendwelche Dienste die ich benutzt haben soll (~30 Mails pro Tag).


Ich habe dann auch begonnen jetzt stärker an der Story zu arbeiten, hier eine kleine Vorschau auf das, was noch so kommen wird.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KAEPS133 (2. August 2014)

Heute nur mal kurz und bündig:

*GREENLIT*


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. August 2014)

KAEPS133 schrieb:


> Heute nur mal kurz und bündig:
> 
> *GREENLIT*



Hey, das ist super, dass es geklappt hat. Freut mich für dich. Sobald es auf Steam erscheint, werde ich es mir holen, allein schon um Dich zu unterstützen


----------



## KAEPS133 (2. August 2014)

So muss das sein 
Ab Montag starte ich dann den Kampf mit Steamworks (das SDK sieht gruselig aus ). Bin wirklich gespannt wie gut das klappen wird und wie viel Anläufe ich benötige das es wirklich funktioniert.
Auf Steam wird es auch erst mit dem nächsten Update erscheinen, mit dem ersten Kapitel der Story. Zu der werde ich demnächst noch etwas sagen.

Jetzt bin ich erst mal unendlich froh diesen riesen Schritt geschafft zu haben. Greenlit in unter 50 Tagen


----------



## KAEPS133 (18. September 2014)

Ich denke das bedarf keiner weiteren Erklärung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabowke (18. September 2014)

Erstmal das Spiel raubmordkopieren .... buwahahahahahaha!

Ha!


----------



## KAEPS133 (18. September 2014)

Viel Spaß mit meinem versteckten Bitcoin-Miner  Trojaner


----------



## KAEPS133 (7. November 2014)

Seit dem 05.11 ist die Beta nun released und für 7,49€ auf Desura, IndieGameStand und seit eben auch auf itch.io und Gameolith zu kaufen.
Eine Übersicht der Shops findet ihr wie immer auf der Revenge Homepage!






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dGQgV4PU2VE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.




Ich bin jetzt schon mitten in den Arbeiten für das Kapitel 2, denn jetzt soll es auch etwas schneller gehen und nicht einige Monate zwischen den einzelnen Kapiteln vergehen. Erste Bilder sollten schon bald kommen.
Jetzt noch kurz Werbung in eigener Sache:


Ich habe vor kurzem ein *kostenloses Spiel* angekündigt!*** HD[/URL] ist in der tradition der Half-Life 1 Mods Christmas-Life und Christmas-Life 2k13 ein kleines Weihnachtlich Jump n Run das in kürze veröffentlicht wird!


----------



## KAEPS133 (29. November 2014)

Revenge: Rhobar's myth ist aktuell in einem PWYW Bundle bei Playinjector!

|--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------|

*Christmas-Life HD ist veröffentlicht!*





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8gubE11nPmo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


***


----------



## KAEPS133 (8. September 2015)

*Mission erfolgreich!*

Nach langer Arbeit ist soeben die finale Version 30110 auf Steam erschienen und beendet damit die Early Access Phase. (Ja der Store sagt jetzt noch Early Access, da ich nicht wusste das Valve noch mal alles gegen prüft)
Das Update ist dennoch auf Steam live und es kann damit noch bis der Store updated die neue Version für den günstigen Preis gekauft werden. Die Versionen für IndieGameStand und Desura laden soeben hoch.

Hier noch ein bisschen neues Material:

Grafikvergleich very low vs ultra high
Wenn man will, dann lässt sich die Grafik sehr weit herunter schrauben.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dOujCV87qcI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3975wSykVXQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



News auf Steam + Changelog

Das Spiel kostet damit jetzt 9,99€ und bietet eine komplette Story und einen Freeroam Modus. Um alles auf 100% zu bringen benötige ich mit dem wissen wo alles ist rund 5h, die Spielzeit dürfte damit wohl bei ~10h liegen, kommt aber immer sehr auf die Spielweise drauf an.

*HOMEPAGE
*


----------



## KAEPS133 (1. Oktober 2015)

Knapp einen Monat nach Release melde ich mich nun mal mit ein paar (unschönen) Informationen zurück.

Mein Spiel schlägt sich auf Steam ganz ordentlich, trotz deutlich falscher, negativer Reviews. Die Verkaufszahlen sind so das ich damit zu frieden. Das Geld für die Entwicklung habe ich vorher auf Desura/IndieGameStand schon rein geholt, somit macht Steam reinen Gewinn. Leider wurden meine Ideale eines DRM freien, umfangreichen und dennoch relativ günstigen Indie-Spiels von Reviews (Jim Sterling) und besonders durch massive Raubkopien nahezu zerstört. Da ich die Klicks auf meiner Homepage und Steam sehe und diese in keinster weiße mit den Verkaufszahlen übereinstimmen, habe ich ein wenig nachgeforscht.

Seit dem Release von Revenge: Robar's myth am 8. September habe ich eine dokumentierte Anzahl von knapp *75000 illegalen Downloads*, wie die Dunkelziffer will ich gar nicht erst wissen. Es besteht also durchaus Interesse an meinem Spiel, die Diskussionen unter den Downloads sind auch durchaus positiv, aber nur ein minimaler Bruchteil der Leute kaufen mein Spiel auf legalem Weg. Dann kommen noch *illegale Keys aus Keystores* hinzu die für 1/3 meines Preises verkauft werden (für 1$ im Bundle gekauft und für 3-5$ weiter verkaufen). In den seltensten Fällen sehe ich den von mir veranschlagten Preis den ich für über 2 Jahre Arbeit als Gerechtfertigt halte.

Die illegalen Downloads und Keys haben nun leider auch seine Auswirkungen worunter leider am meisten die ehrlichen Käufer leiden. Die von mir geplanten neuen Inhalte die alle viertel Jahr über die nächsten 2 Jahre erscheinen sollten, muss ich leider streichen, da das Geld leider fehlt und es sich für mich nicht lohnt noch arbeit in neuen Content zu stecken. Patches bei massiven Problemen wird es natürlich weiterhin geben, neuer Content ist aber unwahrscheinlich, so gerne ich meine wirklich tollen Ideen noch umgesetzt hätte. Das hat aber auch weitere Auswirkungen, die Einnahmen aus Revenge sollten eigentlich das nächste Projekt finanzieren, was nach aktuellen Stand absolut nicht ausreicht. Wie das jetzt weiter geht und wie ich das Finanzieren soll, das weiß ich leider noch nicht und ich muss mir was ausdenken. Kickstarter, Publisher, alles abbrechen ... noch ist alles relativ offen und ich hoffe einfach auf das beste.

Ich gehe zwar mit keinen privaten Finanziellen Verlusten aus dem Projekt, aber mit einer großen Enttäuschung und einer großen Portion Frust.  Wenn nur 1/25 der illegalen Downloads das Spiel kaufen würde, hätte ich die ganzen Probleme schon nicht mehr in der Form.

Aus diesem Grund habe und werde ich auch einiges verändern. Da deutsche (Indie) Entwickler leider sehr unfreundlich und unaufgeschlossen sind (keiner will irgendwas sagen oder preis geben - der andere könnte ja Ideen klauen ) gehe ich aktuell eine Partnerschaft mit einigen kleinen bis mittelgroßen Entwicklern aus den USA ein die auch auf Basis der Unreal Engine entwickeln. Da sind durchaus namhafte Vertreter dabei, bis aber alles Fest ist kann/will ich noch nichts sagen.
Möglicherweise gibt es dann auch für meine zukünftigen Spiele DRM pflicht oder etwas ganz anderes, alles Dinge die ich eigentlich nicht wollte und will. Aber wenn ich weiter machen will werde ich aktuell leider zu solchen Schritten gezwungen. Das wird sich hoffentlich in den nächsten Wochen alles klären und für das nächste Projekt möchte ich versuchen auch mit der deutschen Presse einen engeren Kontakt zu halten und hoffe auf ein bisschen Rückenwind von PCG/PCGH.

Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden! Aktuell entwickel ich erst mal ganz normal am nächsten Projekt weiter ...


Indie Spiele Raubkopieren ...


----------

